# Trip Request Notification Sound



## UberL33t (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm pretty sure this is embedded within the app...

Nevertheless, does anyone know if the trip request "BLING... BLING... BLING... BLING..." notification sound can be replaced by another notification sound of ones' choosing (without rooting my device)?

Thank you in advance for any insight.


----------

